# Need UPS 1 KVA ( as low noise as possible )



## dekaron (Sep 7, 2015)

Previously using APC RS 1100 which was noisy 24x7 is now violently noisy with screeching grinding noises after 3.5 years of use.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

CyberPower BU-1000IN 1000VA UPS @ 3.5k


----------



## dekaron (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there any review etc for that? How is the service?


----------



## dekaron (Sep 8, 2015)

Also is it possible to completely ditch the UPS and get an inverter+ battery which can also power 2-3 CFL for 10-12k?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 8, 2015)

battery alone will cost 12k +


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Also is it possible to completely ditch the UPS and get an inverter+ battery which can also power 2-3 CFL for 10-12k?



Inverter is not good for backup compared to an UPS because there is a gap of triggering the sensor and relay of power in an Inverter where as in an UPS there is instant triggering of sensor and relay of power. So UPS is best for a PC than a Inverter.

 A  sensor and relay mechanism checks whether the mains is ON or OFF in an  inverter. When the mains get switched off, the relay mechanism triggers  to switch from mains to inverter. Rest is same like the UPS. Because of  this sensor and relay, there is a gap between triggering.

Go with the following according to your budget:

APC 1100VA UPS @ 5300
or
CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4000

The above prices are online prices where as they are available for cheaper prices locally like APC @ 5k & CyberPower @ 3.5k


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 8, 2015)

You might consider: Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## funskar (Sep 9, 2015)

Buy cyberpower ups instead of luminous.. gives great service compared to luminous and cyberpower has 2yr warranty on battery too

CYberpower


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 9, 2015)

inverter models nowadays work on inverter mode as well as on UPS mode. you can change that using a switch in that. check sukam, exide etc.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 10, 2015)

How is the after sales service of Cyberpower and Luminous? I'm currently in Mysore,Karnataka.

How much would a cheapest Sinewave inverter+ tubular battery pack cost? PSU 500w and dell ST2220 monitor and maybe 2 CFL around 30W


----------

